# [SOLVED] iPod disabled; how to rescue photos



## seberle

My daughter forgot her passcode and tried too many times to remember it, so now it is locked with the message "iPod is disabled. Connect to iTunes." I tried connecting it to iTunes, but iTunes says it could not connect "because it is locked with a passcode. You must enter your passcode on the iPod touch before it can be used with iTunes."

I googled around for a solution and it looks like the only option is to wipe/restore it. The problem is that she has a lot of photos she would like to rescue before erasing it. The Photostream had not been enabled on her computer, so I enabled it. Shortly thereafter, six photos appeared on her computer. But she says there are many, many more and she really wants them. We have waited a week for more photos to appear, but none have shown up. Why not? Is there anything we can do to coax the iPod to finish sharing the rest of the photos in her Photostream?


----------



## sobeit

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

if it was sync with itunes, then the photos would be there.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

If neither of the suggestions above work you still have 2 options; and both are professional data recovery. I had a customer with a similar issue on her failing smart phone. She took it to a local guy here where I live calls himself the "Cellphone Doctor" and he rescued all her photos and videos for a very nominal price (under $50). He also does iPods and iPads, etc. You may look for a guy like that in your neighborhood.

If that doesn't produce results, or you don't have a guy like that where you live, I suggest you find your local Apple Store with a Genius Bar and take it there. If the photos are irreplaceable, and it sounds like they are, you can take it there and they have special tools to unlock the iPod right there in the store and they often can do it in an hour or two if they are not to busy. You can drop it off, do some shopping in the mall (most of their stores are in Malls), and when you come back they'll have it all done for you! Worst case, they have to send it out, but you'll still get your photos off of it, but you might have to wait a few weeks...but it's not a perfect world is it?

Good Luck.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## MartyF81

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

Photostream only streams pictures taken in the past 30 days, so that is why they are not showing more older photos.

Unfortunately, there is no way to get around the passcode protections. That is what it is supposed to do prevent access without authorization. If it can be circumvented then it really serves no purpose.

Also, Apple stores cannot get around Passcode lock. They will not be able to get around it to get at your files. They will basically offer to wipe the phone and restore it to brand new for you.

As far as a data recovery type person goes.... I suppose that is possible if they have some tool to maybe directly connect to the chips by disassembling the phone, but they won't be able to get the "Drive" to mount through a USB link unless the device had been previously Jailbroken and had a utility installed.

Hate to be blunt, but it is probably time to sit down with your daughter and tell her it is a lost cause.


----------



## joeten

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

I am with Marty on this one, I did a quick check with my son who works for Apple and the store would only try to restore to factory condition all data would be lost, as Marty said no point having security if you can bypass it.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

So this is true in ALL generations of iPods then??

Interesting, I didn't know that.

BBJ


----------



## MartyF81

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*



BIGBEARJEDI said:


> So this is true in ALL generations of iPods then??
> 
> Interesting, I didn't know that.
> 
> BBJ


If they are running iOS yes and a passcode system (which I believe has been around since iOS 1) then yes.

There are iPods that are not running iOS that could be different like the "Original" iPod now called "iPod Classic"... I can't say how those work.


----------



## joeten

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

I have 1 never used a pass code don't recall even being offered the option and you can manage it without itunes, winamp if I recall does some things.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*



joeten said:


> I have 1 never used a pass code don't recall even being offered the option and you can manage it without itunes, winamp if I recall does some things.


the option to set one up is in the settings.


----------



## joeten

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

OK I never used it then lol guess my memory is not as good as it should be,I keep meaning to look it out and clear it then use it for storage.


----------



## seberle

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

Thanks, MartyF81 and everyone. I've posted this problem in several places and you're the only one to come through with an answer. My daughter is actually very pleased with the solution because her iPod has been in limbo for so long now. She is quite excited to know she can restore it now without losing anything that could have been salvaged.


----------



## seberle

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

Thanks so much! My daughter is so relieved to know she can now get her iPod out of limbo!


----------



## seberle

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

Whoops! I wrote too soon. It turns out there IS a way to get the photos off the iPod, and it's absurdly simple. Before restoring her iPod, I tried plugging it into a PC that did not know her iPod. The PC recognized her iPod as a camera and I was able to import all 377 photos using normal Windows software (not iTunes). I can't believe it was this easy!


----------



## joeten

*Re: iPod disabled; how to rescue photos*

Nicely done I think you struck lucky there.


----------

